# Software for Panasonic VDR Video Camera



## leeelliottsr (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a panasonic Palmcorder Camcorder vdr-M30. I have never been able to upload videos using the software that came bundled. Panasonic says I need Image Mixer 3 for Palmcorder (bundled with new models). Anyone know where I can get it and if it will work with older models?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Looks like it will work...........
http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...rders/Camcorders/DVD-Camcorders/model.VDR-M30

Download link from the same page.


----------

